# Knoppix installation is in German!



## Rashid786 (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi, i am completely new to Linux and read that i should try Knoppix first before i download Linux. I downloaded all 700megs of it, burnt it to disc so it was bootable. But when i ran it first it was command line, after a while it went into GERMAN!  I dont know German  , only the basics, but could pick out a few words here and there to scare me away from pressing any old button. I dont want to format my Hdisk! Can anyone help me? I know it sound dumb but...

I dont know if i can change it to english mode. Anyone know how to? ANyone had the same problem. Please help... 

BTW. I got it from a knoppix mirror that had -EN on the end so i assumed it was in English.

Thanks for any help

-Rashid-

BTW. I typed in dir, and it listed some stuff, one of which was an executable. WWBMU, it opened the 'boot menü'. That is what was in german. I tried again and pressed everything out of frustration, even then nothing worked! Just a load of erro messages. I learnt a bit of german, and then copied down the rror message on paper and tried it in google translator, Apparently the disk in drive A: is damaged. There is no floppy in drive A:! Should i have one there?

Thanks


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

dir? That's not knoppix. Dir will not work in linux. I'm not sure what you burned, but I'd suggest not touching it. Download knoppix again, try this direct link. Boot it. Also, remember, knoppix is far from being the only livecd. ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/knoppix/KNOPPIX_V3.7-2004-12-08-EN.iso


----------



## mrdobalina (Nov 6, 2004)

i am new to linux, but i know for a fact that DIR is a command, and it is used the same as windows DIR command.

anyways, rashid, when it gets to the boot up screen, you can type: knoppix lang=en
unless you don't have knoppix, like whiteskin said. where did you get your copy?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

i thought it was lang=us and thats for keyboard type.


----------



## Rashid786 (Dec 18, 2004)

NO, i have downlaoded KNOPPIX, and when i insert and run the CD it goes into a command line interface, is that where i type it in?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

are you speaking of the boot menu? that is similar to most linux's and isn't consider truly the command line.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

OOOH..... I just checked my system. THere's a symlink from ls to dir, so that's why it works. Hmm, wouldn't want to force people to learn. Is there a great bloody boot screen that says 'KNOPPIX'? IF so, then just type in knoppix lang=us


----------



## Rashid786 (Dec 18, 2004)

Soz, guys, I have given up on KNOPPIX, it just didnt work!

I have now downladed Autrumi. I downloaded the 50meg ISO Image, and burnt it, but when I restart my computer it doesnt load Austrumi, it just loads Windows XP. I am running a fairly new computer, so I didnt think I would have a problem with the BIOS.

But i suppose this is the problem. Can anyone help me to change the BIOS thing so it boots from DIsk?

I didnt think i would have this problem, because when I resetted my PC before, I inderted the CD and it said 'boot from Disk...' and i just hit enter. But this time it loads, pauses at the black screen for a while, then boots windows.

Soz if i sound like an annoying nagging newb but I really wanna switch to Linux, and something keeps cropping up to stop me! I hesitant to downlaod anything else for a while after KNOPPIX...and now when I did...damn....

lol, soz...

-Rashid- [email protected]


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

why did you give up on knoppix. If you load and get the boot menu (boot: ) you'd type 
(boot: knoppix26 linux26 lang=us) but if you downloaded knoppix-gr or i think de, it wouldn't work u'd want EN.


----------



## Rashid786 (Dec 18, 2004)

I didnt goto the Boot menu. It went into a CLI environment... and I typed the command WBMUU. That would take me to a kinda DOS like interfacce, but with buttons, no space to type anything. In the end out of frustraion I rpessed evrything and even then it didnt work...now the CD is all scratched up......lol.........

-Rashid- [email protected]


----------



## Rashid786 (Dec 18, 2004)

DAMN!

I went into BIOS, and according to BIOS, The CD-ROM drive is already at the top of the list! So now what?

Should i make the CD a bootable Disc by using the nero startsmart Floppy image thingie-ma-jig ?

Any help much appreciated!

Thanks!

-Rashid- [email protected]


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I FOUND UR PROBLEM!!!
You burnt it wrong. Making it bootable erased knoppix linux's boot system. When the computer boots it should boot to a boot promt (boot with a picture on top. You probably made it bootable or burnt it wrong. I usually burn iso's with this if ur in XP. : http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
for some odd reason nero isn't nice with image files that contain linux boot images.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/download.html

Make a boot disk from there, and use it to boot off the cd. It works like a charm every time.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

sounds too confusing. the boot is on the cd.


----------



## Rashid786 (Dec 18, 2004)

W8, so I shudnt make it a bootable disk? I shud just make a data disc?

For KNOPPIX i made it bootable. Where as for Austrumi I made it just data cos i thought that might be the problem. Well KNOPPIX didnt work, and nor did Austrumi  ...

A guy on IRC just gave me a link to Linux Mandrake. Shud i downlaod this one? I dont want to downlaod anything else that big fo a while...unless i know for sure it is going to work...

I feel like I am wasting CDs...so i think i'll try KNOPPIX one last time...using the Link iXneonXi Gave me. Is that a Burning program?

Thanks for all your help guys, Much Appreciated

Thanks!

-Rashid- [email protected]


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

You should not be makin data or making bootable, you are wanting to burn an _ image _. That was the problem. The image contains the whole cd, and the necessities (sp?) to make it bootable.
That tool is an ISO burner, it should burn the image correctly. Some person had the same problem, it kept booting into this wierd interface and i found out that was what would happen if you selected to make it botable and chosen the wrong burn type.


----------



## Rashid786 (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow Thx Guys. I used ISO recorder to burn it and i booted it and then...IT WORKED


Thanks you so much. May God bless you all!


-Rashid786- rashid786"gmail.com

Again, Thanks! I can not Thank you enough...Thanks!

You get the idea right? Thanks!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

You're welcome   lol 
You're welcome i'll just say it again. <( * _ * )>


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

How's knoppix linux?


----------

